# **The Droid Thread**



## voyagerfan99

This is for all you guys (or gals) out there that have phones running Android .

Just got my HTC Aria running Android 2.1 and I absolutely love it! It's really nice and fast compared to Windows mobile!


----------



## joh06937

i wish  stupid blackberry storm :angry:


----------



## Troncoso

joh06937 said:


> i wish  stupid blackberry storm :angry:



+1 I liked blackberry for along time, but in that long time the os is still EXACTLY THE SAME. I need something fresh, and faster.


----------



## speedyink

I'm using a rooted HTC Legend Running Cynageonmod 6.1 Nightly.  Very fast, intuitive, and customizable.  I love it.


----------



## adaman7

Droid 2 here, but I am about to upgrade to X, fascinate or incredible for the wifi hotspot and processor speed. I just wish you could surf the net and use the phone at the same time even if it was slower.


----------



## diduknowthat

Droid Eries running 2.0. A bit laggy at times but pretty nice.


----------



## Geoff

I have my Motorola Droid rooted, running Bugless Beast v0.5 2.2 and a custom 800MHz low-voltage kernel with wireless tethering support.



adaman7 said:


> Droid 2 here, but I am about to upgrade to X, fascinate or incredible for the wifi hotspot and processor speed. I just wish you could surf the net and use the phone at the same time even if it was slower.


That's a limitation of Verizon's 1x and 3G network.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I'm running the droid. It's a pretty legit phone but I might have just bricked it trying to root it from froyo ><


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> I'm running the droid. It's a pretty legit phone but I might have just bricked it trying to root it from froyo ><


It's nearly impossible to brick a phone by rooting!


----------



## speedyink

OCed mine to 806mhz using a custom kernel, rock stable.  206mhz increase is more than I expected :good:


----------



## ChrisUlrich

I have the Fascinate and I like it a lot.  Still wish I had my iphone 4 though!

When is my Fascinate getting 2.2?!


----------



## johnb35

Have the Blackberry 8530 now which sucks at web browsing(but when I'm at work, its all I've got for now) but come March 1st will be getting the HTC EVO 4G


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> OCed mine to 806mhz using a custom kernel, rock stable.  206mhz increase is more than I expected :good:


I ran 900 on mine using a low voltage kernel!

People I know run 1.2GHz without any issue!


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnb35 said:


> Have the Blackberry 8530 now which sucks at web browsing(but when I'm at work, its all I've got for now) but come March 1st will be getting the HTC EVO 4G



I accidentally bought the wrong case and have an Evo one at home. It's a clear snap on case. If you want it I'll sell it to ya for $13 shipped.


----------



## johnb35

voyagerfan99 said:


> I accidentally bought the wrong case and have an Evo one at home. It's a clear snap on case. If you want it I'll sell it to ya for $13 shipped.



No thank you, I'm pretty hard on my phones, so I'll be getting an otterbox for it, hopefully.


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];1549546 said:
			
		

> It's nearly impossible to brick a phone by rooting!


 Having the kernal not allowing it to charge, it's very possible lol.


----------



## Dystopia

I just WANT a Droid to begin with...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Samsung Vibrant running 2.1 atm. I love it. It's awesome and very light. I'm considering rooting it and getting 2.2 on it, but GPS isn't supported yet, so.


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];1549980 said:
			
		

> I ran 900 on mine using a low voltage kernel!
> 
> People I know run 1.2GHz without any issue!



Which kernal are you running? 

Lol running those kinds of speed is like taking crack. Sure you will have better performance, but your life expectancy is cut in half.


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Which kernal are you running?
> 
> Lol running those kinds of speed is like taking crack. Sure you will have better performance, but your life expectancy is cut in half.


That's where SetCPU comes in, I have mine set to utilize the speed only when it needs it, so when it's not doing anything it will run around 125-250MHz, but go up to 900MHz when I do need it.  I also setup profiles so the max speed is 125MHz when the screen is off, and max speed as 400MHz when the battery is under 30%.

I can't remember the kernel I'm running though, drawing a blank!


----------



## speedyink

[-0MEGA-];1549980 said:
			
		

> I ran 900 on mine using a low voltage kernel!
> 
> People I know run 1.2GHz without any issue!



Wow, what is the original clock for that device?  I haven't pushed mine past 806 yet.


----------



## mx344

I have a g1, pretty nice, old, but i love the keyboard, and screen size. Kinda slow though, Im only running 1.6


----------



## speedyink

mx344 said:


> I have a g1, pretty nice, old, but i love the keyboard, and screen size. Kinda slow though, Im only running 1.6



Ouch!  Root that shit!  You could be running at least 2.1 on there.


----------



## joh06937

got my droid x last week  dropped my blackberry about 1 foot and it broke so i got an android. the difference is effin night and day. never going back to blackberry! not that blackberry is really all that bad. was a good phone. but it is nothing like an android


----------



## mx344

speedyink said:


> Ouch!  Root that shit!  You could be running at least 2.1 on there.



haha, Really? dang  Maybe ill look into it


----------



## speedyink

mx344 said:


> haha, Really? dang  Maybe ill look into it



Yeah, once you root it there's a whole world of roms out there to try out.

Here's an all in one link for the g1

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=668090


----------



## James79

johnb35 said:


> Have the Blackberry 8530 now which sucks at web browsing(but when I'm at work, its all I've got for now) but come March 1st will be getting the HTC EVO 4G



I had this phone since the day it came out. You'll love it! Mark my word.


----------



## mx344

speedyink said:


> Yeah, once you root it there's a while world of roms out there to try out.
> 
> Here's an all in one link for the g1
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=668090



WHOA! That link is amazing haha. Thanks bro.


----------



## leesmith

31!m!n80r said:


> I just WANT a Droid to begin with...



Agreed. I'm not going to lie I really want the Motorola Droid 2, the R2D2 version specificially 







Tell me that is not sweet!


----------



## sheryl_baver

leesmith said:


> Agreed. I'm not going to lie I really want the Motorola Droid 2, the R2D2 version specificially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that is not sweet!



Also want this..Read that it has 1.25Ghz processor..Ain't that sweet?


----------



## speedyink

mx344 said:


> WHOA! That link is amazing haha. Thanks bro.



No prob.  Have fun


----------



## johnb35

James79 said:


> I had this phone since the day it came out. You'll love it! Mark my word.



I'm sure I will as i've played with it at the sprint store almost 2 weeks ago.  It was actually a working model, could text, browse the web, make a phone call.  I can't wait.


----------



## Calibretto

Got the Incredible a few days ago. The thing is a pure beast. It's definitely a serious iPhone competitor.


----------



## Troncoso

Anyone got the X yet??? I'm going to get it soon, but I wanted some opinions before my final purchase. Will there be something similar to it coming out soon? except maybe 4g?? or just better?


----------



## Dramen

I just threw away my smartphone thanks to a corrupt win mobile OS and now have a shiny new Vodafone 845 running Android 2.1.  It's the first touch screen I've owned and on the cheaper end of the market but and I must say I'm really impressed with Android.  The apps and game downloads from Market are pretty cool. I haven't found any accessories for this type of phone in NZ yet, can you get a protective case for them?, wouldn't want the screen to get scratched.


----------



## Geoff

I really don't know what the big deal with the iPhone is anymore, I had a 3G for 2 years and while it was awesome when the iPhone first came out, it's really getting dated.  For the most part the OS interface has remained the same since it came out, with the exception of custom wallpapers now.  The Android is much sleeker looking, and can be customized almost any way you want.


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1557646 said:
			
		

> I really don't know what the big deal with the iPhone is anymore, I had a 3G for 2 years and while it was awesome when the iPhone first came out, it's really getting dated.  For the most part the OS interface has remained the same since it came out, with the exception of custom wallpapers now.  The Android is much sleeker looking, and can be customized almost any way you want.



I agree that Android has a lot more options than iOS, but for the longest time, the iPhone was the winner in pure performance, but finally we're seeing Android phones that can compete with that.


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I agree that Android has a lot more options than iOS, but for the longest time, the iPhone was the winner in pure performance, but finally we're seeing Android phones that can compete with that.


Exactly, the iPhone was really ahead of it's time in relation to the current Blackberry and Windows Mobile phones, however since then Apple hasn't really changed the look or feel of the iPhone, while Android came to play and BB and WinMo have made significant changes.  

I know there is a huge rumor going around about Verizon getting the iPhone, and for a while I couldn't wait for that to happen.  But now I don't even know if I would want it after seeing how well Android has come along.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## speedyink

Nice homescreen Geoff.  Is that clock widget a beautiful widget clock?  I'd post mine up but I'm too lazy to do it on my phone.  Maybe later


----------



## Geoff

That it is!


----------



## Geoff

Here is my new homescreen:


----------



## Calibretto

I'm happy with the default theme. HTC Sense is pretty sweet anyway. I'm guessing your phone is rooted, Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I'm happy with the default theme. HTC Sense is pretty sweet anyway. I'm guessing your phone is rooted, Geoff?


Yup


----------



## speedyink

Woot for root!


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> woot for root!


+1 

caps


----------



## Calibretto

I've thought about rooting, but does it void the warranty?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calibretto said:


> I've thought about rooting, but does it void the warranty?



I'm pretty sure it falls along the same lines of jailbreaking an iPod. Just reset it if something happens.


----------



## massahwahl

LOVE my Galaxy S Captivate! Wipes the floor with my fiancees Iphone! 

Im rooted with the Cognition 2.2 Mod. Very speedy!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I knew I should have gotten the Captivate over the Aria


----------



## WhiteTree

voyagerfan99 said:


> Calibretto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about rooting, but does it void the warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it falls along the same lines of jailbreaking an iPod. Just reset it if something happens.
Click to expand...


Resetting the phone can undo rooting?


----------



## massahwahl

voyagerfan99 said:


> I knew I should have gotten the Captivate over the Aria



The Captivate is a gorgeous phone! The screen is absolutely awesome and the HD videos look really good too. Ill post a video in a sec of a video I shot on it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WhiteTree said:


> Resetting the phone can undo rooting?



If you do a master wipe and reset it should reset the factory image on it.


----------



## massahwahl

voyagerfan99 said:


> If you do a master wipe and reset it should reset the factory image on it.



As far as I know, when you root on android your wiping the original image in place of a new one. Thats the way the Cognition mod works at least, I think there are a few different versions that you can do to varying degrees.


----------



## massahwahl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nEbmcMGB9c

Dorky video, but you'll get the point. Captivates HD video camera destroys anything the iphone can do!

Watch it in 720p obviously, I show this to people and their mouths just drop that it was shot on a cell phone. It looks WAY better on the Amoled screen too.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ukulele_ninja said:


> As far as I know, when you root on android your wiping the original image in place of a new one. Thats the way the Cognition mod works at least, I think there are a few different versions that you can do to varying degrees.



No, that's when you install a new ROM. Rooting just gives you admin privileges.



ukulele_ninja said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nEbmcMGB9c



Video is listed as private.


----------



## massahwahl

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, that's when you install a new ROM. Rooting just gives you admin privileges.


Sorry your absolutely right, I was confusing the two.




> Video is listed as private.


Well poo, I thought if I gave the address it would let you watch it, ill try again.


----------



## massahwahl

try that:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nEbmcMGB9c


----------



## voyagerfan99

ukulele_ninja said:


> try that:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nEbmcMGB9c



Nope. Still private.

Don't worry mate. I totally know how good the camera is.


----------



## WhiteTree

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> No, that's when you install a new ROM. Rooting just gives you admin privileges.



I also was thinking of a ROM. Undoing rooting by resetting makes much more sense. (I don't know why I mixed up rooting and ROM as they are very different...)


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I've thought about rooting, but does it void the warranty?


I believe it does, but I returned a rooted phone last year and never heard back from Verizon about it being an issue.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm pretty sure it falls along the same lines of jailbreaking an iPod. Just reset it if something happens.





WhiteTree said:


> Resetting the phone can undo rooting?





voyagerfan99 said:


> If you do a master wipe and reset it should reset the factory image on it.


There seems to be some confusion with rooting.  Once you root you won't be able to undo the root by factory resetting it, you need to perform an unroot using software on your computer.


----------



## speedyink

[-0MEGA-];1581554 said:
			
		

> I believe it does, but I returned a rooted phone last year and never heard back from Verizon about it being an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be some confusion with rooting.  Once you root you won't be able to undo the root by factory resetting it, you need to perform an unroot using software on your computer.



Yes, a root is exactly what it implies, it allows some access to your root folders, allowing you to flash in different roms to your system etc. folders.  There are ways of unrooting, pretty similar to reverse of rooting.  It's also kinda phone specific on the process of doing so.


----------



## dave1701

Hi, my Dad has a droid X and he wants to not have to pull the thing down to unlock the screen every time he uses it.  Is there a way to turn that off?


----------



## massahwahl

go into settings then go to 'location and security' and you can set an unlock pattern. Mine is just one button so its easy to switch to the phone.


----------



## johnb35

dave1701 said:


> Hi, my Dad has a droid X and he wants to not have to pull the thing down to unlock the screen every time he uses it.  Is there a way to turn that off?



Have him go to the android market on the phone and download and install the ap called "no lock".


----------

